# Google chromecast



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Since moving to the country I decided to get rid of cable to. Recently I found the google chromecast, which easily replaces cable, with no cables. 

I get streaming netflix, hulu, youtube, and pandora on google chrome on my laptop or on my phone apps, then wirelessly send it to my tv. $35, bargain. Very easy to set up.

have a nice day.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

We have one of these. I picked it up so I could stream NFL Sunday Ticket to my big screen. It works reasonably well but with NFLST at least, I do notice some choppiness - the feed on the TV gets choppy, but the feed in the browser appears fine. I would think netflix, etc would exhibit the same issue, but maybe not.

Overall, it's not a bad little device for $35 and I think you found a great use for it w/o having to buy a smart tv or bluray player or some such that can stream all those services.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 20, 2013)

I have used my Chromecast to watch Netflix and movies and TV shows from Google Play. I haven't had any video quality issues, but that is mostly dependent on the speed of your internet connection. The other issue that I have experienced is that it doesn't work well with some routers. I highly recommend these devices. You can't beat $35 if you don't already have a device hooked up to the TV to run apps like Hulu, Netflix, etc.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you get cable type channels to watch online without the cable bill?


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

haley1 said:


> Can you get cable type channels to watch online without the cable bill?


you can stream any tv show that netflix has. hulu and hulu plus have some too, but not as good. Only shows I watch that I can't get on netflix I watch on their website, The Daily Show, evening cable news shows. You can cast those on your tv with the chromecast.

There is and HBO app, and I expect there to be more channels in the future, but for now not so much.

I was a cable junkie for 30 years, but got rid of it in February. With a digital antenna I get 22 channels, is what I watch most the time. But I have already saved $600, I listen to a lot more music (chromecast has some cool music apps too), and I get a lot more stuff done than I used to.


----------

